# omnistor 5500 safari room instructions



## 98334 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi, (new subscriber),
Having just bought a weinsberg imperial, (2nd hand I hasten to add!), we have a omnistor safari room with it that we cannot work out hot to put up.
Does anyone have (or know of) any instructions or where we can get a manual from please?
thanks a lot
[email protected]


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This might be what you are looking for. hope so !

http://www.omnistor.co.uk/documentListing.asp

G

( Welcome to the site by the way !)


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

Not sure that the Safari Room instructions are on there (I didn't find them -- which is not necessarily proof at this time on a Sunday night :? ).

They are definitely on the main (not UK) site www.omnistor.com under Service - Installation Instructions.

The file is a multilingual PDF.


----------



## 98334 (Mar 26, 2006)

*omnistor safari room*

thamks to grizzly and robin hood i now have an instruction manaul for this.
All i need to do now is work out how to use it!
thanks again, great web site!


----------



## awr (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi,we owned 5500 safari room with our last van[eura-mobil].If you can contact me [site allowing this ??]Iwill talk you through set up.It can be really tricky until some practice has been done. Alan


----------

